# Prototype DLS Iridium 8s and Avic-Z130BT



## 11blueGTI (Apr 24, 2011)

I am selling both on eBay. Lately it seems every time I have a seller it falls through.

Avic is 2-3 months old and in perfect condition with everything it came with and iPod cable.

The DLS Midbasses are also in good shape, a few years old, only used for 6 months. I bought them from TomT who never installed them. He bought them new from Scott Buwalda when he was still using DLS products.

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

Prototype DLS Iridium 8 Midbass Speakers | eBay


----------

